# IKO - iShares MSCI South Korea ETF



## System (11 February 2013)

The iShares MSCI South Korea Capped Index Fund seeks to provide investment results that correspond generally to the price and yield performance, before fees and expenses, of publicly traded securities in the South Korean market, as measured by the MSCI Korea Index.

http://au.ishares.com/fund/fund-overview-IKO-ASX.do


----------



## robusta (6 April 2013)

*Re: IKO - iShares MSCI South Korea Capped Index Fund*

Just started having a glance at this ETF, I am a little confused as to why this is the only ishares fund with the word capped in its name. Does anyone know what this refers to?


----------



## sinner (6 April 2013)

*Re: IKO - iShares MSCI South Korea Capped Index Fund*

". A capping methodology is applied that limits the weight of any single component to a maximum of 25% of the MSCI Korea 25/50 Index. "


----------



## robusta (6 April 2013)

*Re: IKO - iShares MSCI South Korea Capped Index Fund*



sinner said:


> ". A capping methodology is applied that limits the weight of any single component to a maximum of 25% of the MSCI Korea 25/50 Index. "




Thank you sinner, I guess this is because Samsung is currently 22.8% of this ETF.


----------



## System (11 July 2013)

*Re: IKO - iShares MSCI South Korea Capped Index Fund*

On July 8th, 2013, iShares MSCI South Korea Capped Index Fund changed its name to iShares MSCI South Korea Capped ETF.


----------



## System (26 January 2018)

On January 22nd, 2018, iShares MSCI South Korea Capped ETF changed its name to iShares MSCI South Korea ETF.


----------

